# سؤال بخصوص مكان تركيب 3 way valve



## eng_ahmed_ms (28 أبريل 2011)

*ارجو من الاخوه توضيح مكان تركيب 3 way valve فى الفان كويل CHILLED WATER هل على الدخول ام على الخروج مع توضيح السبب *


----------



## wael gamil sayed (28 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يتم تركيبه عند المخارج (return) وذلك للحفاط على الكويل ممتلأ والحفاظ على البرودة اطول فترة


----------



## سيدحسن1 (28 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
مرفق رسم توضيحي لوضع محبس 3-way


----------



## eng_ahmed_ms (29 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعه انا محتار جدا الشوب درونج عندى بيقول اركبه على الدخول وبصراحه انا مش مقتنع وبعدين سبب ان الكويل يكون مليان باستمرار مش كافى اوى عشان انتا لو حسبتها هتلاقى ان المياه يتم تحويله على الباى باص ومنها الى الراجع على طول و متنساش ان الراجع متوصل براجع الفان كويل يعنى كداكدا هيكون الكويل مليان انا عايز سبب اقوى


----------



## Ali_haya (29 أبريل 2011)

يااحمد يامصرى لازم يركب على الخروج عشان انه بيتوصل مع الثرموستات ولما توصل درجة الحراره المطلوبه فى المكان يتم قفل الخط الخارج من الفان كويل ويعمل باى باص ليرجع للتشللر.
وزى ما قال الاخوه بيعمل على غمر الكويل بالماء وايضا لازم يركب مع طلمبات ثابته السرعه
واى خدمه ياريس


----------



## ibnal_iraq (29 أبريل 2011)

جواب الاخ علي صحيح وإن الماء يرجع الى الChiller من خلال الBleed او الby pass ولكن السؤال ماذا لو كان 2 way valve كيف سيكون وضع الصمام


----------



## eng_ahmed_ms (29 أبريل 2011)

يا ابنى انتا ورايا ورايا 
بس على العموم انتا برده مقلتش سبب كافى 
اولا :- بخصوص خط الراجع والثرموستات عايز افكرك ان الثرموستات بيتركب بالمكان المكيف ولما بيحس بدرجه حراره الظبط بيعطى اشاره ل 3 way عشان يقفل ويحول المياه الى by pass يعنى موضوع تركيبه على الدخول او الخروج ملوش علاقه بدرجه الحراره
ثانيا :- موضوع انه يبقا على خط الراجع عشان الكويل يكون فيه مياه برده لو حسبتها هتلاقى ان فى حاله تركيبه على الدخول برده الكويل هيكون فيه مياه


----------



## eng_ahmed_ms (29 أبريل 2011)

ali_haya قال:


> يااحمد يامصرى لازم يركب على الخروج عشان انه بيتوصل مع الثرموستات ولما توصل درجة الحراره المطلوبه فى المكان يتم قفل الخط الخارج من الفان كويل ويعمل باى باص ليرجع للتشللر.
> وزى ما قال الاخوه بيعمل على غمر الكويل بالماء وايضا لازم يركب مع طلمبات ثابته السرعه
> واى خدمه ياريس


حاول تشوف الملف دا وتقولولى ايه رايكم


----------



## سيدحسن1 (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
مربط الفرس كما يقولون انه يتم ربطه بالثرموستات كما اوضح الاخوة الكرام وبالتالي نحن نحتاجه بعد مرورالهواء( وهو الهواء المطلوب ازالة الحرارة منه) بالماء وليس قبله حتي يستشعرذلك و يقوم بالوظيفة المطلوب علي الوجه الصحيح . وبالنسبة لمحبس-2-way يوضع بنفس الطريقة 
والله واعلم


----------



## eng_ahmed_ms (29 أبريل 2011)

سيدحسن1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مربط الفرس كما يقولون انه يتم ربطه بالثرموستات كما اوضح الاخوة الكرام وبالتالي نحن نحتاجه بعد مرورالهواء( وهو الهواء المطلوب ازالة الحرارة منه) بالماء وليس قبله حتي يستشعرذلك و يقوم بالوظيفة المطلوب علي الوجه الصحيح . وبالنسبة لمحبس-2-way يوضع بنفس الطريقة
> والله واعلم


يا جماعه ليه كلكم ربطين درجه الحراره بمكان تركيب 3 way احب اعرفكم ان الثموستات بيتركب فى المكان المكيف مش فى الفانه وبيابعت اشاره سلكيه للكنترول بتاعway 3 وبيقفل او يفتح يعنى مكان تركيبه ملوش علاقه بدرجات الحراره


----------



## Ali_haya (29 أبريل 2011)

يابنى يسمح بدخول المياه البارده الى كويل التبريد الى ان تصل درجة الحراره الى الدرجه المطلوبه فيغير مسار المياه البارده وتعود مره اخرى الى الشيلد وايضا المحافظه على درجة حرارة المكان المكيف بتغيير مسار المياه الداخله وفى نفس الوقت* المحافظه على درجة حرارةالمياه دون فقد* اه والمصحف


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ أحمد محمد . وشكرا


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (4 مايو 2011)

يعنى ايه المحبس ال3way يتحط على المخرج امال ان شاء الله لما ادى امر بغلق الفانه وهو يعمل باى باص يرجعلى المية على الخط المغذى للفانه


----------



## عمرو جميل (4 مايو 2011)

*هناك فرق*

ياشباب الثري واي حسبة نوعة يركب علي التغذية او الراجع وهما نوعيين 
ديفيرتنج 
ميكسيينج

ديفرتنج لازم علي الراجع

ميكسيينج لازم علي التغذية


----------



## nofal (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## ارطيش (11 مايو 2011)

:56: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة ل 3 way valve فانه يركب على خط الدافع حسب ما هو مركب في مشروع عملت به ولدي صور وفيديو لطريقة التركيب لكن لا اعرف كيف احملها على هذا الموقع فمن كان معنيا فليوضح لي طريقة رفع الملفات حتى ارسلها له وهي مفيدة باذن الله


----------



## عمروتكييف (11 مايو 2011)

مش فارقة هيتحط على التغذية أو الراجع ....الناتج واحد بس حسب نوعه


----------



## egystorm (21 مايو 2011)

يا جماعة سوال هل ال 3way يعمل on-off زى ال 2way ولكن الفرق وجود باى باص ولا اية ؟؟؟؟


----------



## egystorm (21 مايو 2011)

يا جماعة انا عندى راى بس مش عارف صح ولا غلط ممكن السبب الرئيسى لعدم تفضيل تركيب ال3way على الsupply هو عدم زيادة الفقد فى الضغوط قبل ملف التبريد وبالتالى السرعة تفضل ثابتة داخل الملف واستطيع انى اخد اكبر حمل ممكن ولكن لو ركب على الsupply ومع مرور الماء علية يقل الضغط اكثر وتزيد السرعة وبالتالى الوقت اللازم لملامسة الهواء مع االكويل يقل وحمل التكييف يقل


----------



## egystorm (22 مايو 2011)

ياجماعة هو المنتدى مفهوش حد لية هى الناس عازلت ولا اية


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (22 مايو 2011)

لدي مشروع يتكون من 91 طابق وقد ربطته على ال supply حسب نصيحة ال suppliers . وشكرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (22 مايو 2011)

سؤال: ما هو الفرق بين double regulator valve وال balancing valve 
for FCU


----------



## احمد بيو (13 يونيو 2011)

egystorm قال:


> يا جماعة انا عندى راى بس مش عارف صح ولا غلط ممكن السبب الرئيسى لعدم تفضيل تركيب ال3way على الsupply هو عدم زيادة الفقد فى الضغوط قبل ملف التبريد وبالتالى السرعة تفضل ثابتة داخل الملف واستطيع انى اخد اكبر حمل ممكن ولكن لو ركب على الsupply ومع مرور الماء علية يقل الضغط اكثر وتزيد السرعة وبالتالى الوقت اللازم لملامسة الهواء مع االكويل يقل وحمل التكييف يقل


كلام سليم والي يرجع الي محاضرات الاستشاري ايمن عمر هيعرف الاجابة


----------



## egystorm (21 يونيو 2011)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> سؤال: ما هو الفرق بين double regulator valve وال balancing valve
> for fcu



واللة انا اعتقد ان الاثنين زى بعض وياريت حد يدلنا على المعلومة كاملة


----------



## eng_ahmed_ms (29 يونيو 2011)

ماشاء الله جميع الردود منطقيه ..........هههههههههههه


----------



## تامر فتحى سرحان (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الله ينور يا باش مهندسين زميلكم فى المهنة


----------



## تامر فتحى سرحان (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الله ينور يا باش مهندسين زميلكم فى المهنة


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (23 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعة مفيش فرق بين انه يتحط على ال Supply أو ال Return الحالتين صح
و بالنسبة لل 3Way Valve هتلاقى متكوب على احد الأفرع A والفرع الثانى B والفرع الثالث A+B
علشان كده فيه فى اختيار ال 3 Way Valve نوعين Mixing Valve and Diverting
و ده افضل مثال يوضحللك ان مفيش فرق انه يكون على Supply أو ال Return


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (23 سبتمبر 2011)

تم اضافة ملف يوضع وجود ال 3 Way Valve على ال Supply and Return


----------



## omar khattab (23 سبتمبر 2011)

سؤال لماذا يكون محبس التحكم أو الكنترول فالف سواء كان 3way or 2way كان محيرني و فعلا كل الكلام اللي ذكروه الأخوة ممكن يتحقق لو و ضع المحبس على خط التغذية مش الراجع فالحكمة مختلفة و ما توصلت أليه أنه السبب الرئيسي لتركيبه على الخط الراجع هو الحفاظ عليه من التعرض لضغوطات عالية نتيجة تركيبه على خط التغذية لا أكثر أما الأسباب الأخرى المذكورة لا يفرق فيها مكان تركيب المحبس. أخيرا أحب أن أذكر أخي السائل أن المحابس ذات الاتجاهات الثلاثة لا تركب الى في نظام ثابت السرعة constant speed system with constant speed pumps وفي أيامنا هذه مع دخول معايير الأبنية الخضراء و محاولة حفظ الطاقة فنظام السرعة الثابتة غير محبذ. أرجو أن تكون اجابتي مفيدة و تحية لكل الأخوان المهندسين رواد المنتدى الرائع


----------



## engstar88 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يبشمهندس
الصمام ده لزمته يقلل كمية التدفق عندما تقل كمية الهواء ولذلك يجب ان يركب على الخط الداخل للfcu واسمه 3way يعنى 3 اتجاهات دخول اليه ثم الى الfcu وكده 2 والتالت الى الراجع لو قلة كمية الهواء
وال2way valve نفس الكلام بس مع الطرمبات التغيرة التدفق مع الضغط ووظيفته انه يخنق على التدفق فى حالة انخفاض كمية الهواء وبالتالى يرتفع الضغط فتقلل الطرمبة كمية المياه
وشكرا


----------



## زهران عبدالستار (21 يناير 2012)

يوجد نوعين من 3 way valves وهى mixingو diverting حيث أن diverting يركب على supply وmixing على return


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (22 يناير 2012)

3 way أو 2 way ليس له علاقة بحجم الهواء وانما هو مربوط بالثيرموستات التي تتحكم به والتي يحكمها درجة 
حرارة الغرفة
والدارج انه يركب على الراجع حسب ما ذكر من قبل الزملاء سابقاً بالنسبة لفقدان الضغط خلاله


----------



## ممدوح لطفي (22 يناير 2012)

تركيب البلف ده بيكون على حسب الاستشارى ومش هتفرق هوا على الدخل وللا الخرج بس الافضل دائما اانه بيكون راكب على الراجع


----------



## wael gamil sayed (2 فبراير 2012)

فى حالة start تكون ال GPM total تدخول FCU وذلك درجة حرارة المكان مرتفعة وبمرور الوقت يقل الحمل 3-way ياخوز اشارة من الثرموسات الموجودة فى الغرفة لتقوم بتحكم كمية المياة التى تدخول الى FCU


----------



## م.وسيم (2 فبراير 2012)

حسب معلوماتي ... يتم تركيب ال 3-way على الراجع للتقليل من هبوط الضغط الناتج عنه ... اما سبب استخدامه فله علاقة بنوع المضخات ... constant speed او vaiable speed ... ففي حالة السرعات الثابته نستخدم 3-way وخصوصا في hot water pipes فعندما تصل درجة الحرارة الى المطلوبة يتم تحويل التدفق الى ال bypass وايضا يوصى باستخدامه عند اخر ماكينة لل chilled water للمحافظة على الشبكة ممتلئة بالماء البارد وهو سبب ينطبق ايضا على الشبكة الحارة


----------



## ناصر طه (6 فبراير 2012)

*مكان التركيب*



eng_ahmed_ms قال:


> *ارجو من الاخوه توضيح مكان تركيب 3 way valve فى الفان كويل CHILLED WATER هل على الدخول ام على الخروج مع توضيح السبب *


 
هناك نوعين اساسيين هما الmixing ويتم تركيبة علي الراجع والنوع الاخر diverter يتم تركيبه علي ال Supply او الدخول


----------



## محمد العراقي99 (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا......ما هو رايكم اخواني اني ساقوم بازالة ال3 واي فالف من الدافعات لانه الجو عندنا صيفا من المستحيل تحقيق درجة 17 داخل الحيز الكبير ايش رايكم


----------



## ابومحمدصلاح (14 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة يركب على دخول الكويل لماذا عندم ياخذ اشارة من الثرموستات عند الدرجةالمظبوط عليهايلف الماتور الخاص4way valveويغلق فتحة دخول المياة الى الكويل ويفتح فتحة الباى باص الى الراجع


----------



## thenight12 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين افادتي حيث اعمل بمشروع يوجد به مجموعة محابس الاتصال بالنسبة لكل FCU و AHU عبارة عن Automatic Balancing valve و 3way valve 
السؤال الاول : يوجد اثنين Actuator ايهما يتم توصيله بالثيرموستات والاخر اين يتم توصيله 
السؤال الثاني : هل كل انواع الثيرموستات يمكن توصيلها ب Actuator ام الديجيتل فقط علما ان ال 3way valve من النوع modulated


----------



## محمد بن غريب السيد (11 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عباس غوبر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا شباب ,بالنسبة لموضوع ال3way valve فينقسم لقسمين كما زكر الاخ الي (mixing ,diverting) فاالmixing اثنين دخول وواحد خروج اما الdivertingف واحد دخول و اثنان خروج,بمعني اخر في الdiverting بكون بعد المضخة وقبل الكويل في الmixing بكون بعد الكويل اي في ال returnو الdiverting في الsupply 
و الخلاصة ان استخدام ال3way في ال supply , و ال returnلان الtwo way valves يعمل علي اذدياد الضغط و جريان غير مستقر, وارجو منكم الملاحيظ


----------



## ahmedmigi (5 يناير 2014)

3-way valve يمكن تركيبه على الداخل او الخارج للماكينة على حسب نوعه اما Diverting or Mixing
وان كان الاكثر شيوعا هو النوع Mixing والذى يركب على الراجع ويفضل لبساطة التحكم فيه 
مرفق صورة توضيحية من اشرى


----------



## esameraboud (6 يناير 2014)

3way valve install on return line of fan coil unit


----------

